# Nakina, Ontario Canada



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

Just returned from our Canadian fly in trip. The fishing was good with a little over 1500 pike and walleye caught between 7 of us. The weather was not so nice. Temps 38 to 55 with clouds and wind and rain. The only day the sun came out it snowed for 5 minutes in the a.m. Most walleyes were 16 to 18 inches and the biggest 20 1/2. We don't keep any other than to eat at night. The biggest pike was 46" with another one 41"and some in the mid 30's all return. The water was high with the dock under water and mud everywhere but the bugs weren't to bad. A lot of wildlife seen, 9 bear 5 moose and a couple of eagles that nest there. All in all a good trip with every one safe.


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

Sounds like you had a great trip and caught a ton of fish bett your arms are all sore know.thats some big pike also.My brother and or sons are going up to Armstrong to Smoothrock Lake the week of 4th of July on a fly-in and hope we do as good as you did.Thanks for the report.
Fred


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey olejoe do you fly with Leuenberger out of Nakina ?
What a great outfitter. We go up every year to Washi Lake and have a ball.
Be thankful you had the cool weather because the past 3 years we went it got hot. 106 degrees in the cabin till the sun went down. We forgot to pack an air conditioner every year too : )


----------



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

Nakina air flys us. We book with artic watershed outfitters for the last 11 yrs. Know it can get warm in the cabins when they have metal roofs. But have always gone early. Last year it was 3 days in shorts which was a first.


----------



## Redear (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Olejoe did you go up there with Joe Kean?My broyher fishes with him and we talked about going with AWO some time.We only have 4 of us going and most cabins are for 6&over or they want the money for 6 people.Thunder hook flyins had some for 4 so were trying them this year mabey get 6 people next year and go to AWO.
FRED


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

We fish in o'sullivan lake, lake superb. I haven't been up in years, need to get back though. congrats on a good trip.


----------



## olejoe (Jan 22, 2007)

Yea Redear i went with him. AWO will book 4 or even 2 no matter what the cabins hold. Hey be ready for some steep gas prices and the exchange rate was 4% at the bank up that way. Let me hear about your trip when you get back and have fun.


----------



## lurer (Oct 25, 2006)

Where is this outfitter located? I am fishing LOTW starting this sat. 16th and it's looking like were going to have temps. around 60-70's all week, which is better than they originally forecasted. Anybody fish LOTW?


----------



## jignut (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey ole joe what does it run for a 7 day trip with your outfitter, and what lakes does he use.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i had some motor work done in nakina a few years back when we were fishing burroughs lake.we always stop in longlac to pick our licenses and any supplies we need.the fishing and scenery up there is amazing!


----------

